
Compiling ClojureScript Projects Without the JVM - anmonteiro90
http://www.anmonteiro.com/2017/02/compiling-clojurescript-projects-without-the-jvm
======
mfikes
I'm astounded by the pace of progress. It was only mid-2015 that ClojureScript
first self-hosted [1], roughly year ago when it was stable [2], and mid-2016
when I had first heard that Google Closure runs in JavaScript [3], and now
this.

Bravo António! Keep up the great work. :)

[1]
[http://swannodette.github.io/2015/07/29/clojurescript-17](http://swannodette.github.io/2015/07/29/clojurescript-17)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/mfikes/status/702243790225068032](https://twitter.com/mfikes/status/702243790225068032)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/swannodette/status/752957621204692992](https://twitter.com/swannodette/status/752957621204692992)

------
iLemming
This is really awesome news!

